
How to deal with Technology Burnout – Maybe it's life's cycles - zdw
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/HowToDealWithTechnologyBurnoutMaybeItsLifesCycles.aspx
======
cauterized
Seems to me that this trivializes actual burnout. Which is a natural
occurrence in an industry where too many players expect 70-hour weeks.

Sure, maybe some people are misusing the word to refer to days when they
aren't excited about spending 110% of their time and energy on tech. But that
just reflects another pathological set of expectations in this industry that
can lead to _actual_ burnout, which is not the same as taking a few days here
and there for work-life balance.

